# Getting Beng Quan - Crushing It



## greytowhite (Mar 7, 2016)

That's my teacher doing wood fist with my elder gong fu brother a few years back. I started training with Sifu Lloyd in May of last year and wood was the first fist he taught me. Yesterday was the first time I went up and down the grass without hearing corrections whilst doing wood fist. Lloyd said he didn't say anything because I was doing well. I was amazed and glad to know I didn't need to work on external alignments. 

Intent, the quality of jing, and being relaxed within the form are still points of polishing and I look forward to seeing what this monster of a thing can do as its layers are slowly revealed to me. This anjing training in our xingyi is really different than the stuff I've done before and would say it's softer in some ways than the Chen village taiji and Yin bagua I did in the past. I have sent a couple of the newer guys flying away with wood fist when we play around and practice. Fun stuff!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 8, 2016)

In Bengquan you also want to think of the center as the hub of a wheel when striking

Sorry about the picture, but it is the best I could do to show what the orientation of the wheel is that I am talking about


----------



## greytowhite (Mar 8, 2016)

The feeling so far is like a double helix rotating and sending my fists forward and back. Almost like there are two of those wheels, one at lower dantian and one at solar plexus rotating in opposite directions. Then feeling my ribs sink down to to connect qi with lower dantian when I choose to "close" and the spinal wave manifests from the stepping without having to roll the dantian up and down consciously.


----------

